# Thomas Jefferson Revolving Bookstand



## spanky (Jan 25, 2009)

My son and I want to duplicate Thomas Jefferson's Revolving Bookstand. Can anyone direct me to a set of plans. We will be building this for donation to our local library.

Thanks


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Not a plan, but here's an episode of Roy building one

http://flash.unctv.org/woodwrightss/2800/wws_2804.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Steve has it covered


----------



## spanky (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responce, I have watched Roy's vidio and its great on technique but short on details. The whole program is devoted to the 4 side stands and does not cover the base. I would like to duplicate this piece as close to original as possible. I have tryed to contact Monticelllo but have not gotten a responce. I have tryed to contact Roy directly with no responce at this time. Any asistance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I made one you might take a look at. It's in my projects.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, Spanky-looks like we're interested in the same project! Glad to find like-minded people on the site. I also posted a inquiry on this topic; and got some pretty good feedback. Here is the thread (do you know how to thread together forum topics?!) http://lumberjocks.com/topics/10314


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Dave R your right I remember seeing that on a pbs show.


----------



## Bookstand (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you live anywhere near Williamsburg, VA? Below is an excerpt from their website that may be helpful.

Colonial Williamsburg and Fine Woodworking are pleased to be joined by Thomas Jefferson's Monticello to present the twelfth annual Working Wood in the 18th Century conference at Williamsburg during the week of January 13-20, 2010. The topic is one we are especially excited about: Thomas Jefferson's Furniture and Woodwork.

The program will begin with an overview of Jefferson's Monticello and its furniture by Monticello senior curator and vice president Susan Stein. Bob Self, Monticello's conservator of architecture and furniture, will introduce us to the Monticello joinery, its woods, tools, and workers. Then, Bob will join Mack Headley and the staff of the Colonial Williamsburg Historic Trades Cabinetmaking Shop to present the design and construction of three pieces of Jefferson furniture: a stand-up writing and drawing desk; a tripod-base, revolving-top table with drawer; and one of the iconic Campeachy chairs that were Jefferson favorites. Colonial Williamsburg joiners Garland Wood and Ted Boscana will reproduce the mantel in Jefferson's personal bed chamber-Jefferson's original drawing of it survives-and look at other aspects of Monticello's joinery. Roy Underhill will present the construction of Jefferson's revolving bookstand and ideas about furniture that Jefferson likely encountered in France. As always, these demonstrations will concentrate on period methods of workmanship, and close-up video monitoring will show the processes in detail.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

OH MY GOD! I wish i lived near there now! Who is going and taking detailed notes and then posting them? ;-)


----------



## Bookstand (Oct 21, 2009)

I wonder if the comment that Roy Underhill with present ideas about furniture Jefferson may have encountered in France is a clue of some sort that the contruction of the bookstand also could be based on French designs of the time. It's only a guess, but it's a place for your son to start on a different research track.


----------

